# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Burmese Dha blade

## kevin.feng

hi, anybody can kindly help me to translate the Burmese characters? many thanks.

----------


## kevin.feng

:Smilie:

----------


## kevin.feng

thanks for any clue  :Smilie:

----------


## Mark Bowditch

I don't see a photo ... :Confused:

----------

